# SWEET!!!!!!



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Went out this morning and all was looking good! Anyhow, put them to bed last night and was stoked for this morning! Got out there, perfect sunrise and the woods was alive! Saw 2 young moose and a few does. Set up on a ridge and got a jake going. I was about 250 yards off a dirt road and he was answering from the other side of it. To make a long story short, he was coming in and then I heard a truck coming up the dirt road. I knew this was gonna end bad.  So heard the truck come up, stop, and pap, pap!!!! Sure as hell was no shotgun, probably more like a .17 or something. Hear some voices, couple doors slam and vroooom vrooooom truck takes off!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Held my spot for another hour to hear nothing. To all you a$$holes that road hunt; I hate you!  That is all.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That sucks!!!!!


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes it does. The worst part about it is when you get up at 4:15 to make it happen and do your work, and some hillbilly shows up at 7:15 crusing the roads.......................... :? :? :? :? :? Oh well, a few more years and people are gonna hate turkey hunting b/c it's going to get a whole lot tougher!!!! These birds need some education! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You just got Utarded! Congratulations! -*|*-


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You just got Utarded! Congratulations! -*|*-


Yeah for some reason that is Utard tradition. Baffles my mind! That's hardcore hunting, just ask anyone of them! :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Oops sorry about that man :mrgreen: 




Wait there are no moose down in this part of Nevada  


That does suck!! It is amazing what lengths people will go too, to fill a tag.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

First of all, it was last night and not this morning. Secondly, that was a 12 gauge loaded with 3 inches of copper plated turkey #4's...and it only took one shot! Third, how the heck was I supposed to know you'd be hunting down in a ravine off a lonely single track dirt road? There were no vehicles in sight. Lastly, the hunt is three weeks in. Who really road hunts turkeys? I figured it was fate when Tommy ran across the road right in front of me. I'd hunted my backside off and just hadn't sealed the deal. Got it? :twisted: 




PS- You'll have to provide a GPS location of your hunting spot so I can verify if that's where I was. :mrgreen:


----------

